# Cold Smoking Options



## louballs (Nov 17, 2016)

Ok, so after this week's bacon fiasco, I need to find a new option for cold Smoking. Using the amazn with sawdust just isn't reliable enough with the smokin-it smoker. I can't trust it enough to leave it for more than an hour without it going out. I do not want to drill more holes in the bottom of the unit. Has anyone else figured out another effective way to cold smoke in one of these units? Their "cold smoke plate" is pretty useless in my opinion. Any ideas??


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 17, 2016)

You can cold smoke in a cardboard box if you want to. 

As for your smoker I'm not sure what the best solution would be. You really need good airflow to make cold smoking work. Can you pipe the smoke in? If so look around here for the "mailbox mod". It works well with Todd's smokers.  I use his tube smokers for cold smoking and have never had an issue with them not burining. I use them directly in my gas smoker, and in the mailbox.


----------



## louballs (Nov 17, 2016)

I'll check that out. I was looking for a way to be able to pipe some in thru the bottom vent. Was considering attempting to build one myself, but was wondering if anyone has built something similar already.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 17, 2016)

This may help.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=mailbox+mod

Al


----------



## louballs (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm going to give that shot and feed a tube into the bottom of the unit. I'm hoping enough air flow will go thru as the drip hole on the bottom is fairly small.


----------

